# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] الاخبار الاقتصادية من ميست ومباشر 7\3\2007

## abo_ziad

249 مراقب حسابات مقيد لدى الهيئة العامة لسوق المال (19:41) 

ينك دبى الوطنى يرحب بدمجه مع بنك الامارات الدولى (19:41) 

دمج بنكين في الامارات بموجودات تبلغ 165 مليار درهم (19:41) 

إفتتاح فعاليات منتدى القيادة حول صناديق الإستثمار بأبوظبي (19:40) 

الذهب يغلق مرتفعا في اوروبا (19:31) 

ارتفاع اسعار المعادن الثمينة في بورصة دبي للذهب والسلع (19:30) 

ارتفاع مؤشر (سينسيكس) في بورصة مومباي باكثر من 205 نقاط (19:30) 

قناة السويس تسجل مستوى قياسيا جديدا للايرادات في يوم واحد (19:29) 

مؤشر سوق الامارات للأوراق المالية يرتفع بنسبة 32ر1 في المئة (19:28) 

اي.او.ان كابيتال الماليزي يرفع قيمة عرضه لمجموعة ار.اتش.بي (19:28) 

ارتفاع الاستثمار الأجنبي في البورصة الأردنية (19:28) 

المملكة للاستثمارات الفندقية تقول أرباح 2006 دون المتوقع (19:27) 

سوق الاسهم السعودية تكسب اكثر من 105 نقطة في ختام تداولات اسبوعها الحالي (19:27) 

رجل الاعمال المصري حامد الشيتي يرغب في زيادة حصته في توي الالمانية (19:27) 

وزير المالية السعودي يكشف عن قرب انتهاء توقيع دول الخليج اتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع الاتحاد الأوروبي (16:53) 

مساهمو بنك الاتحاد الوطني يوافقون على توزيع ارباح بنسبة 35 بالمئة (16:45) 

21.4 مليار دولار مبيعات أشباه الموصلات (16:43) 

ارتفاع تكلفة منشأة لتخزين الغاز بدبي إلى ملياري دولار (16:35) 

«صروح» تسمح بتملك الأجانب 20% من رأسمالها (16:30) 

19 مليار يورو مبيعات «أوام .في» النمساوية (16:26) 

بيان للاستثمار: أسواق الأسهم الخليجية حققت انعطافا لافتا في فبراير (16:25) 

228 مليون يورو أرباح «فرابورت» (16:24) 

هيئة أبوظبي للسياحة تنظم خطة ترويج في برلين (16:23) 

مركز دبي المالي يطلق بورصة عقارات عالمية قريباً (16:23) 

«صروح» تناقش إصدار صكوك أو سندات قروض (16:22) 

البحرينية - الكويتية للتأمين تحقق 3 ملايين دينار في 2006 (16:21) 

استئناف مباحثات إقامة منطقة تجارة حرة في آسيا (16:20) 

8.5 مليارات درهم استثمارات «الهيئة العربية للاستثمار» بالمشاركة مع القطاع الخاص (16:20) 

بنك البحرين الاسلامي ينوي طرح اصدار خاص لجمع 225.5 مليون دولار (16:19) 

يضم "المقاولون" و"وررلي بارسونز الأمريكية" وينفذ محطة الكريمات : عقد بـ415 مليون جنيه بين الكهرباء وكونسورتيوم مصري أمريكي (16:19) 

السعوية: «بنك الرياض» يكشف عن تأسيس 3 مراكز أعمال (16:18) 

كيل أول وزارة التجارة والصناعة يبحث فيي الرباط: تطوير التعاون بين مصر والمغرب في الصناعة التقليدية (16:18) 

65 مليار دولار استثمارات المنطقة في صناديق التحوط العالمية (16:17) 

أبوظبي التجاري يعتزم إطلاق صندوق جديد (16:16) 

10.7 مليارات دولار تقدمها «سيتي جروب» لشراء «نيكو كورديال» اليابانية (16:15) 

الشطي: 802 مليون دينار أرباح البنوك الكويتية في 2006 (16:15) 

الإعلان عن تأسيس القدرة الزراعية بالتحالف مع شركة سعودية (16:14) 

كيوتل تشتري 25% من أسهم آسيا للاتصالات بقيمة 635 مليون دولار (16:14) 

بنك دبي الوطني يقول خطط الاندماج لا تزال في مرحلة مبكرة (16:13) 

توقيع عقد لمحطة كهرباء الكريمات "3" بتكلفة 415 مليون جنيه (16:13) 

«ولاء للتأمين» تطرح 8 ملايين سهم للاكتتاب العام (16:12) 

السوق العقارية الإماراتية تلبي حاجات ذوي الدخل المحدود (16:12) 

تقسيط الرسوم الجمركية للمشروعات الانتاجية الزراعية والصناعية (16:11) 

ارتفاع مؤشر البورصه المصريه بنسبة 1.61بالمائه فى نهاية التعاملات (16:11) 

سعود بن صقر يرأس مجلس إدارة غاز رأس الخيمة (16:10) 

الاتحاد الأوروبي يفشل في توحيد الضرائب على الشركات (16:10) 

إطلاق القدرة الزراعية (16:09) 

معرض تكنولوجيا المياه والطاقة الثلاثاء المقبل بدبي (16:08) 

في ندوة لمنظمة العمل الدولية : الإعلان عن نجاح مشروع تحديث خدمات التوظيف بتمويل مصري كندي قيمته‏9‏ ملايين دولار (16:07) 

«أن بي بي» تستحوذ على 51% من شركة فنادق أوروبية (16:06) 

المصرف العربي للتنمية يبحث دعم ثلاث دول أفريقية (16:04) 

الاتحاد العقارية تقترض 681 مليون دولار لتمويل مشروعات في دبي (16:04) 

«السعودي الفرنسي» يتعهد بتغطية اكتتاب «المتطورة» (16:02) 

دولفين الاماراتية تستقبل أول غاز قطري (16:01) 

أبوظبي للأوراق المالية تدرب 60 وسيطاً عراقياً (16:00) 

إعلان الشركات الفائزة بتنفيذ المشروع نهاية مارس : تطوير وتحسين الري بإقليم غرب الدلتا لاستصلاح‏925‏ ألف فدان (16:00) 

بروتوكول تعاون بين مصلحة الضرائب وهيئة البريد (15:59) 

300 خبير مالي يتوقعون تأجيل إطلاق العملة الخليجية الموحدة (15:58) 

مؤشر نيكي الياباني يغلق منخفضا وسط مخاوف بشأن الاقتصاد الامريكي (15:57) 

أبوظبي تتحول إلى وجهة سياحية عالمية (15:57) 

جمعية رجال الأعمال المصريين تطالب بإعادة تقدير قيمة وثائق التأمين الجمركية (15:56) 

بورصة دبي تطلب مزيدا من المعلومات عن صفقة اندماج بنكين (15:56) 

وزارتا الزراعة والتضامن الاجتماعي‏:‏ ‏170‏ جنيها لأردب القمح في الموسم الجديد (15:55) 

قطع غيارها تصل آخر مارس : تأهيل‏30‏ جرارا بالسكة الحديد خلال‏3‏ أشهر بدءا من أبريل (15:55) 

بنك ابوظبي يتوقع نمو اقتصاد الامارات بأبطأ وتيرة في خمس سنوات (15:54) 

مسؤول يتوقع نموا سريعا ومستقرا لاقتصاد الصين في 2007 (15:53) 

مصرف قطر الاسلامي يقر توزيع ارباح بنسبة 70 بالمئة (15:52) 

السعودية تستبعد تغيير نظام ربط العملات الخليجية بالدولار (15:52) 

ارتفاع ارباح " القاهرة للدواجن " خلال عام 2006 (15:13) 

نتائج اعمال " العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية " خلال عام 2006 (15:09) 

نمو ارباح " الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج " خلال عام 2006 (15:06) 

ارتفاع ارباح " الشمس للاسكان " خلال عام 2006 (15:04) 

توزيع الكوبون رقم "21 " لاسهم " الاهلية التجارية للاعمال الزراعية و الكيماوية – ناسيتا " (14:58) 

عرض لشراء حصة من اسهم " البويات والصناعات الكيماوية – باكين " بسعر 53 جنيه للسهم (14:57) 

نمو ارباح " الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية " خلال عام 2006 (14:56) 

" دمياط للتنمية العقارية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (14:49) 

في النصف الثاني من الشهر الجاري : مشكلات صناعة الأدوية أمام وزير الصحة (14:49) 

" القاهرة للاسكان " تعقد الجمعية العامة العادية .... 11 مارس (14:42) 

منطقة جديدة للصناعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة ببورسعيد (14:42) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية (14:38) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية (14:38) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : البويات والصناعات الكيماوية - باكين (PACH.CA) إعادة تعامل (14:38) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الشمس للاسكان والتعمير (14:37) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية (14:37) 

رسالة من البورصة: شطب قيد سندات التنمية مارس 2005 /2007 (14:36) 

رسالة من البورصة: (14:35) 

رسالة من البورصة: شطب قيد اسهم الشركات التالية (14:35) 

رسالة من البورصة: شطب قيد اسهم الدولية للاسكان المتكامل و الاستثمار العقارى و السياحى و والخدمات ا (14:34) 

رسالة من البورصة: (14:34) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : القاهرة للدواجن (14:33) 

صندوق استثمار بنك القاهرة الاول يعقد اجتماع حملة الوثائق ... 13 مارس (14:31) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية (14:30) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الوطنية للاسكان للنقابات المهنية (14:30) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : الوطنية للزجاج والبلور (GLAS.CA) تعديل في ممثلى مجلس الإدارة (14:29) 

رجل اعمال يستحوذ علي حصة من السويس للصلب (14:20) 

" شمال الصعيد للتنمية و الانتاج الزراعي " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (14:10) 

بدء تداول أسهم شركة سوق دبي المالي في السوق الاماراتية اليوم (14:05) 

نتائج اعمال " الزمالك للفنادق و السياحة " خلال عام 2006 (14:00) 

البنك المركزي : 9ر2 مليار دولار فائض فى ميزان المدفوعات المصري (13:54) 

غدا : قيد اسهم شركة" جى . بى . كابيتال للتجارة والتأجير التمويلى " بجداول البورصة (13:50) 

127 مليون دولار تعاقدات اقطان مصرية حتى اوائل الشهر الجارى (13:43) 

ملاحظات هامة لمراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " اراسمكو " خلال عام 2006 (13:30) 

مؤشرات الاداء المالى السنوية لبنك اتش اس بى سى مصر (13:20) 

في جمعية غير عادية : " جنوب الوادي للاسمنت " تعتمد زيادة راس المال (13:11) 

مصر تطرح سندات بملياري جنيه لأجل سبع سنوات (13:11) 

جمعية " جنوب الوادي للاسمنت " تعتمد نتائج الاعمال و تعيد تشكيل مجلس الادارة (13:05) 

مؤشرات الاداء المالى السنوية لشركة العربية للخزف -اراسمكو (13:00) 

ارتفاع ارباح " الاسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري " خلال عام 2006 (12:56) 

ملاحظات هامة لمراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " التعمير و الاستشارات الهندسية " خلال عام 2006 (12:50) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : الاسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري (12:49) 

انخفاض نسبي للبورصة البحرينية اليوم (12:46) 

تراجع طفيف للبورصة القطرية اليوم (12:46) 

مؤشرات الاداء المالى السنوية المعدلة لشركة التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية (12:41) 

جمعية " الصعيد العامة للمقاولات " تناقش زيادة راس المال (12:35) 

غدا : بنك التعمير و الاسكان يفتح باب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الادارة (12:31) 

مؤشرات الاداء المالى السنوية للبنك الوطنى للتنمية (12:21) 

توزيع الكوبون رقم " 2 " لاسهم " مصر العربية للدواجن " (12:10) 

مؤشرات الاداء المالى السنوية لشركة اسمنت سيناء (12:00) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى (MPRC.CA) إعادة تعامل (11:53) 

الاحد المقبل : " موبينيل " تعقد الجمعية العامة العادية و غير العادية (11:51) 

مجلس " المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى " يوافق بصفة مبدئية علي توزيع اسهم مجانية علي المساهمين (11:49) 

اعادة التعامل علي اسهم " المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى " (11:48) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى (MPRC.CA) إعادة تعامل (11:42) 

ملاحظات هامة لمراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " الاسكندرية للخدمات الطبية " خلال عام 2006 (11:40) 

2ر2 مليار جنيه حجم قروض بنك بلوم مصر و64 مليون جنيه ارباحه (11:31) 

78 مليون جنيه صادرات " اراسمكو " العام الماضي (11:21) 

العز لصناعة حديد التسليح تبحث انشاء مصنع لانتاج الصلب بالجزائر (11:17) 

16 ابريل : افتتاح معرض الخدمات المصرفية وتكنولوجيا ادارة البنوك برعاية اتحاد بنوك مصر (11:10) 

احتفال وزارة الاستثمار باليوم العالمي للمرأة وتكريم عدد من سيدات الأعمال المصريات (11:09) 

اعادة التعامل علي اسهم " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " (11:06) 

غدا : توزيع الاسهم المجانية لشركة " النيل للادوية " (11:00) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : العز لصناعة حديد التسليح (ESRS.CA) إعادة تعامل (10:59) 

ايقاف التعامل علي اسهم " البويات والصناعات الكيماوية – باكين " (10:54) 

ارتفاع معدلات نمو الصادرات خلال النصف الأول من العام المالي الحالي (10:49) 

غدا : غلق باب اكتتاب زيادة راسمال " المصريين في الخارج للاستثمار والتنمية " (10:49) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : البويات والصناعات الكيماوية - باكين (PACH.CA) إيقاف تعامل (10:47) 

ايقاف التعامل علي اسهم " الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للإنشاء والتعمير - ايكون " (10:41) 

رسالة من البورصة: الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للإنشاء والتعمير ? ايكون- إيقاف التعامل (10:31) 

تعديل تشكيل مجلس ادارة " ابو قير للاسمدة " (10:31) 

نتائج اعمال " راكتا " النصف سنوية لعام 2006 – 2007 (10:27) 

رفع ايقاف التعامل علي اسهم " راكتا " (10:22) 

تغطية اكتتاب زيادة راسمال البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات 112 مرة (10:21) 

تعاملات اعضاء مجلس الادارة علي اسهم " الخليجية الكندية للاستثمار العقاري العربي " (10:19) 

رسالة من البورصة: اسم الشركة : العامة لصناعة الورق - راكتا (10:18) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : بنك الشركة المصرفية العربية الدولية (SAIB.CA SAIBA.CA) ملخص قرارات ال (10:17) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : العاشر من رمضان لصناعة الغزل (TRSI.CA) تعديل في تشكيل مجلس الإدارة (10:16) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات (EXPA.CA) بيان من البنك المصرى لتنمية الص (10:15) 

رسالة من البورصة: (10:14) 

ايقاف التعامل علي اسهم " العز لصناعة حديد التسليح " (10:12) 

ايقاف التعامل علي اسهم " المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى " (10:12) 

188 مليون جنيه صادرات " اسمنت سيناء " خلال عام 2006 (10:11) 

تأسيس 496 شركة جديدة برأسمال 28ر2 مليار جنيه فى يناير الماضى (10:03) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : العز لصناعة حديد التسليح (ESRS.CA) إيقاف تعامل (10:00) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى (MPRC.CA) إيقاف تعامل (10:00) 

رسالة من البورصة: العنوان : ابوقير للاسمدة والصناعات الكيماوية (ABUK.CA) تعديل ممثلى أعضاء مجلس اد (09:59) 

توزيع اسهم مجانية أصول لشركة E . S . B للوساطة في الأوراق المالية (09:57) 

توزيع اسهم مجانية لشركة " النيل للادوية والصناعات الكيماوية " (09:57) 

قيد اسهم شركة جى . بى . كابيتال للتجارة والتأجير التمويلى (09:56) 

توزيع اسهم مجانية و تجزئة القيمة الاسمية لاسهم " الصعيد العامة للمقاولات " (09:56) 

غدا : غلق باب الاكتتاب في زيادة راسمال سماد مصر – ايجيفرت (09:50) 

رسالة من البورصة: توزيع اسهم مجانية أصول E . S . B للوساطة في الأوراق المالية (09:42) 

رسالة من البورصة: توزيع اسهم مجانية - النيل للادوية والصناعات الكيماوية (09:42) 

رسالة من البورصة: قيد اسهم شركة جى . بى . كابيتال للتجارة والتأجير التمويلى (09:41) 

مصر ترفع صادراتها لأمريكا (09:40) 

رسالة من البورصة: توزيع اسهم مجانية و تجزئة القيمة الاسمية - الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (09:40) 

" المصريين للاسكان " تكشف عن ملامح خطتها خلال المرحلة القادمة (09:31) 

غدا : اخر فرصة للحصول علي حق اكتتاب زيادة راسمال " الإسكندرية للغزل و النسيج- سبينالكس " (09:23) 

طرح حصة المال العام في شركة " رواد مصر للاستثمار السياحي " للبيع (09:16) 

توزيع الاسهم المجانية لشركة " العربية للادوية " (09:11) 

اليوم: توزيع الكوبون رقم " 16 " لاسهم " الاهرام للطباعة و التغليف " (09:11) 

" الاسكندرية للادوية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة غير العادية (09:09) 

" الاسكندرية للادوية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (09:09) 

" امون للادوية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة غير العادية (09:05) 

" الاسكندرية للخدمات الطبية - مركز الاسكندرية الطبي " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (09:04) 

" امون للادوية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (09:04) 

صحيفة العالم اليوم : العز تستثمر 700 مليون دولار لاقامة مصنع صلب فى الجزائر (09:04) 

" الاسكندرية للخدمات الطبية - مركز الاسكندرية الطبي " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة غير العادية (09:04) 

" ايكون " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (08:59) 

ارتفاع ارباح " ايكون " المجمعة خلال عام 2006 (08:53) 

شطب قيد اصدار سندات و قيد اخر بجداول البورصة (08:52) 

جنوب الوادي للاسمنت تعقد الجمعية العامة العادية و غير العادية ... اليوم (08:49) 

انخفاض ملحوظ في سعر طن الحديد بنحو‏350‏ جنيها والأسمنت يباع للمستهلك بسعر‏345‏ للطن الواحد (08:46) 

1.6‏ مليون طن إنتاج السكر‏..‏ ومصر تحتل المركز الأول عالميا (08:46) 

558‏ مليون يورو تقدمها أوروبا لدعم الإصلاحات الاقتصادية والسياسية حتي‏2010‏ (08:45) 

وزير البترول في جولته بحقول خليج السويس والصحراء الشرقية‏:‏تنمية اكتشافات الحمد بخبرات وأيدي مصرية في وقت قياسي (08:45) 

صادرات المنتجات الغذائية تتجاوز‏6‏ مليارات جنيه في‏2007‏ (08:45) 

الأسهم الامريكية تغلق على مكاسب قوية (08:45) 

بنكان في دبي يندمجان لانشاء أكبر مصرف في دولة الامارات (08:45) 

ارتفاع قطاع الكهرباء يثير قلق المتعاملين في سوق الأسهم السعودية (08:45) 

تحسن اداء اسواق المال العربية امس (08:44) 

رشيد : مصر ملتزمة بتطبيق خطه الجوار واقامة منطقة حرة أورومتوسطة (08:44) 

البنوك تبدأ تنفيذ مبادرة تسوية مديونيات 13 ألف مشروع صغير (08:44) 

وزير البترول في زيارة لحقول خليج السويس: 40 % زيادة في إنتاج حقول الشركة العامة للبترول (08:44) 

نتائج اعمال بنك " اتش اس بي سي – مصر " المجمعة خلال عام 2006 (08:43) 

منتصف مارس تفعيل التكامل بين شركة الاستعلام الائتمانى والجهاز المصرفى (08:43) 

" الوطنية للاسكان " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (08:43) 

الاسهم المدرجة بمؤشر البورصة المصرية CASE30 تسيطر علي التعاملات خلال فبراير (08:40) 

عربية اون لاين تتصدر التداول عبر شبكة الانترنت بالبورصة المصرية ... فبراير الماضي (08:36) 

في تقرير مجلس الإدارة : الوطنيه للزجاج والبللور تكشف عن تطورات عام 2006 (08:30) 

في تقرير مجلس إلادارة : البنك الوطني للتنمية ينفذ 161 جدولة و تسوية خلال عام 2006 بقيمة 950 مليون جنيه (08:16) 

" اسمنت سيناء " تبدء تنفيذ خط الانتاج الثاني و ترفع مساهماتها في سيناء للاسمنت الابيض (08:16) 

غدا : توزيع الاسهم المجانية لشركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات (08:16) 

ارتفاع ارباح بنك " اتش اس بي سي – مصر " خلال عام 2006 (08:16) 

في توزيع الارباح المقترح : 1.25 جنيه الكوبون المقترح لسهم " اسمنت سيناء " (08:15) 

غدا : توزيع الاسهم المجانية لشركة " أصول E . S . B للوساطة في الأوراق المالية " (08:15) 

" ليسيكو مصر " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة غير العادية (08:15) 

" ليسيكو مصر " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (08:15) 

في جمعية عامة : مصر للالمونيوم تناقش الموازنة التخطيطية (08:14) 

بيان : تفاصيل مبادرة تسوية مديونيات العملاء المتعثرين بالقطاع الخاص حتى مليون جم بالقطاعات الصناعية والتجارية والخدمية المختلفة (08:14) 

" العقارية للبنوك الوطنية للتنمية " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (08:14) 

الحديد و الصلب المصرية تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة غير العادية (08:13) 

في جمعية عامة عادية : الحديد و الصلب المصرية تناقش الموازنة التخطيطية (08:13) 

نتائج اعمال صندوق " تنمية التكنولوجيا " ذو نمو راسمالي (08:13) 

" المقاولون العرب للاستثمارات " تعلن عن توزيع اسهم مجانية (08:13) 

برنامج جديد للشراكة في مجال البرمجيات (08:13) 

اسيك للاسمنت تشتري 9.9 في المئة في مصر للاسمنت – قنا (08:12) 

دبي تستضيف مؤتمر الشرق الأوسط للاكتتابات العامة الشهر الحالي (08:12) 

أملاك تطلق التمويل الإسلامي للوحدات العقارية في السوق المصرية (08:12) 

" رفيق الضو " عضوا منتدبا للسويس للصلب (08:11) 

تحريك الحدود السعرية لأسهم سبريا مصر لانتاج الكيماويات و البلاستيك (08:11) 

تحريك الحدود السعرية لأسهم " بلاسـتي كـيم " (08:11) 

سيمبور البرتغالية تفشل في شراء شركة مصر للاسمنت - قنا (08:11) 

" اراسمكو " تدعو لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية (08:10) 

جمعية بنك " الشركة المصرفية العربية الدولية " تعتمد توزيعات الارباح (08:10) 

1.2 جنيه الكوبون المقترح لاسهم " اراسمكو " (08:10) 

ارتفاع ارباح " العربية للخزف – اراسمكو " خلال عام 2006 (08:10) 

نتائج اعمال " الاسكندرية للخدمات الطبية " خلال عام 2006 (08:10) 

ارتفاع مؤشر البورصه المصريه بنسبة 0.66 بالمائه فى نهاية التعاملات (08:09) 

اتصالات مصر توقع عقد شراكة مع i2 كأول وكيل وموزع في السوق المصري (08:09) 

مؤشرات متابعة وزارة التجارة تؤكد انخفاض أسعار الأسمنت وحديد التسليح (08:09) 

8 لجان فرعية بين مصر والاتحاد الاوروبى لمتابعة تنفيذ خطة عمل سياسة الجوار (08:08) 

إدراج سهم سوق دبي المالي اليوم (08:08) 

رشيد يؤكد التزام الحكومة المصرية بدعم التعاون المصرى الاورومتوسطى (08:07)

----------


## قلب مصر

حقيقي بشكرك على الأخبار 
 :f:

----------


## hosamdib

اريد الباسورد واليوزر الجديد لميست

----------

